# Atty's for Noisy Cricket



## Christos (19/5/16)

I'm just curious what attys are available for a noisy cricket. 

My issue: I'm not too fond of dripping hence bf RDA'S work well for me with reos. 
I'm looking for something with a huge reservoir perhaps an Avo 22.

I've put an Avo 24 on the noisy cricket and it performs well will a 1 ohm clapton single coil.
Problem is the overhang. 

Was curious if anybody runs a tank or an Avo on their cricket. I.E. something that is vapable for let's say 30 minutes. 

Any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Spydro (19/5/16)

I love all of my Avo's22's and 24's more than any of my other tanks. They would all fit on it but no idea how they would perform on it.

OT some so please excuse... but any idea how it earned the name Noisy Cricket? That name just gets to me, it sings and makes me smile.


----------



## Christos (19/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I love all of my Avo's22's and 24's more than any of my other tanks. They would all fit on it but no idea how they would perform on it.
> 
> OT some so please excuse... but any idea how it earned the name Noisy Cricket? That name just gets to me, it sings and makes me smile.


The weapon- noisy cricket from MIB.
Firstly the mod is tiny, but it kicks!
The Avo 24 performs quite well actually. 
At 1 ohm it's about 74 W on the noisy cricket.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/5/16)

Authentic Petri with a cloud cap all the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I love all of my Avo's22's and 24's more than any of my other tanks. They would all fit on it but no idea how they would perform on it.
> 
> OT some so please excuse... but any idea how it earned the name Noisy Cricket? That name just gets to me, it sings and makes me smile.


From men in black. The noisy cricket gun. Small but packs a moerse punsh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (19/5/16)

Christos said:


> The weapon- noisy cricket from MIB.
> Firstly the mod is tiny, but it kicks!
> The Avo 24 performs quite well actually.
> At 1 ohm it's about 74 W on the noisy cricket.
> View attachment 54863


 
Thanks much, and for the picture of the namesake. I don't have a real life need for one, but just might have to buy one anyway simply just because of the name.


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/5/16)

I also want a second tank to fit my cricket and my cuboid.was thinking gemini. I have a serpant atm it works well. Maybe i will use serpent for cricket and gemini with cuboid. Anyone have a pic of a 24 or 25 mm atty on a cuboid. Dont want any overhang


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/5/16)

Anyone got more info on the safety mod for the cricket. Have onley seen pics. How does it work


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Anyone got more info on the safety mod for the cricket. Have onley seen pics. How does it work


Perhaps look through this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/noisy-cric...nd-why-not-lung-candy-fyi.t21754/#post-354775


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Thanks much, and for the picture of the namesake. I don't have a real life need for one, but just might have to buy one anyway simply just because of the name.


I'll take some pictures next to a reo and possibly with the Avo 24 on top so you can see the tiny beauty!


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

@Spydro, reo grand LP for scale. 
You should see the 1mm overhang in the last pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

@Rob Fisher or @Spydro, could you please post a pic of the Avo genesis next to the Avo 24 as well as the 510?
I would like to see if the positive pin protrudes making it safe for the noisy cricket and trying to judge size otherwise I'm just putting my OCD to rest and getting a black Avo 24 for the cricket.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/16)

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher or @Spydro, could you please post a pic of the Avo genesis next to the Avo 24 as well as the 510?
> I would like to see if the positive pin protrudes making it safe for the noisy cricket and trying to judge size otherwise I'm just putting my OCD to rest and getting a black Avo 24 for the cricket.



I gave away or sold my little Avo... sorry @Christos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher or @Spydro, could you please post a pic of the Avo genesis next to the Avo 24 as well as the 510?
> I would like to see if the positive pin protrudes making it safe for the noisy cricket and trying to judge size otherwise I'm just putting my OCD to rest and getting a black Avo 24 for the cricket.



Both the 22mm and 24mm Avo's have an adjustable 510. Their size is relative... same height, different diameter.


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Both the 22mm and 24mm Avo's have an adjustable 510. Their size is relative... same height, different diameter.


I broke down and bought something that looked awesome on the noisy cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

Christos said:


> I broke down and bought something that looked awesome on the noisy cricket.
> View attachment 54943



Sorry @Christos , not my pick. Hope it works out for you. Some folks do like them... some don't. Mine has been in the junk box since not too long after I got it. There is a love/hate thread on the forum someplace with all the particulars, plus scattered in other tank threads.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Sorry @Christos , not my pick. Hope it works out for you. Some folks do like them... some don't. Mine has been in the junk box since not too long after I got it. There is a love/hate thread on the forum someplace with all the particulars, plus scattered in other tank threads.


I know you don't like it and that's why I was hesitant to get it. 
Want in the mood to drive through traffic to get an Avo genesis and I'm rather impatient so I'll give it a spin and if it's rubbish I'll get the Avo genesis next week 
I'm tired of obsessing and I needed to do something to give my mind a rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

Build without a dry fire yet. 
3.5mm ID clapton coil all A1 kanthal have no idea what the core or outer AWG is.

These clapton coils are a pain to get just right. 
1.26 ohms without pinching yet so it should be rather safe for the moment but I might get burnt cotton with such a huge coil with so many wraps.

I also suspect 2 long draws and the juice will be finished

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/5/16)

The Moonshot I tried on Ollie's cricket was spectacular, pity it is not easy to build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

A rather conservative build at 1.4 ohms but it still performs well.

Used cotton bacon and the flavour is impressive and the cloud production is also impressive. 3 exhales and the wife is complaining the lounge is foggy.
Lounge is about 10 metres by 20 metres.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GreenyZA (20/5/16)

Now tell me this is not dead sexy. I have a realy relaxed .95 ohm build in the Avo for a nice relaxed flavourful vape. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (22/5/16)

Christos said:


> @Spydro, reo grand LP for scale.
> You should see the 1mm overhang in the last pics.
> View attachment 54890
> View attachment 54891
> ...



Thanks for the comparison pics @Christos. Overhang is not allowed on any of my mods, ever.

A couple of Noisy Cricket's will be here in a couple of days, and a bunch of new authentic Samsung 25R batts just for them should be here a day or two at the latest after. Both of my Avo22's will go on them for starters with different dual builds in them, one of which will tax the batts to see if they can live up to what is said they can handle. This will be my first go with any Samsung branded batts (all of my many batts are AW IMR other than the LG HG2's, and all authentic). They are coming from one of the two suppliers I buy all my batts from that I trust without question. If the Avo22's soar with the eagles on these mods it'll free up a couple of Snow Wolf Mini's to help the third rotate all the ceramic coil tanks. Minikins will run my 3 Avo24's (when the two V1.5 150W get here).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (22/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics @Christos. Overhang is not allowed on any of my mods, ever.
> 
> A couple of Noisy Cricket's will be here in a couple of days, and a bunch of new authentic Samsung 25R batts just for them should be here a day or two at the latest after. Both of my Avo22's will go on them for starters with different dual builds in them, one of which will tax the batts to see if they can live up to what is said they can handle. This will be my first go with any Samsung branded batts (all of my many batts are AW IMR other than the LG HG2's, and all authentic). They are coming from one of the two suppliers I buy all my batts from that I trust without question. If the Avo22's soar with the eagles on these mods it'll free up a couple of Snow Wolf Mini's to help the third rotate all the ceramic coil tanks. Minikins will run my 3 Avo24's (when the two V1.5 150W get here).


I really struggled to accept the overhang. 
Was on my way to get a black Avo 24 and thank goodness they were sold out. 
The Theorem fits perfectly and it is rather aesthetically pleasing. 
Gives me a good 30 minutes of vaping.
I know I would have been obsessing endlessly if I had gotten an Avo 24 as the overhang would bother me more every day.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Spydro (22/5/16)

Christos said:


> I really struggled to accept the overhang.
> Was on my way to get a black Avo 24 and thank goodness they were sold out.
> The Theorem fits perfectly and it is rather aesthetically pleasing.
> Gives me a good 30 minutes of vaping.
> I know I would have been obsessing endlessly if I had gotten an Avo 24 as the overhang would bother me more every day.



The Theorem works for you and that's all that matters. 

The win for me is the Avo's. I like the Avo24 so much on my Minikin VGOD is why I preordered 2 more Minikin V1.5's and a third Avo24 to have 3 on 3 of that combo. I did not need anymore TC mods just like I do not need anymore tanks for them. But the 3 on 3 will be the top of the heap, hopefully the NC's with the two Avo22's the same and all the others fluff to have more of the tanks online for joose rotations until I use up the way too many coils I bought for them.


----------



## Silver (22/5/16)

Well done @Christos - wow, that Clapton coil you posted above looks really neat and tidy!
Hope you enjoying it on the Cricket
After a few days Id love to hear your feelings on it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Christos said:


> I really struggled to accept the overhang.
> Was on my way to get a black Avo 24 and thank goodness they were sold out.
> The Theorem fits perfectly and it is rather aesthetically pleasing.
> Gives me a good 30 minutes of vaping.
> I know I would have been obsessing endlessly if I had gotten an Avo 24 as the overhang would bother me more every day.



I can relate on the overhang issue, I bought the TFv4 and it had over hang on the eVic mini. Next day I bought an RX200 - 1 I needed more power and 2 I didn't like the overhang. 
My OCD will not let it slide and it will drive me crazy LOL 

PS: How are do you finding the Theorem and Noisy Cricket combo?


----------



## Christos (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I can relate on the overhang issue, I bought the TFv4 and it had over hang on the eVic mini. Next day I bought an RX200 - 1 I needed more power and 2 I didn't like the overhang.
> My OCD will not let it slide and it will drive me crazy LOL
> 
> PS: How are do you finding the Theorem and Noisy Cricket combo?


They look sick as tits together 
The Theorem also designed by wismec has a long protruding pin so there are no safety concerns there. 
I have been using the combo exclusively at home with the reos only leaving the house with me. 
The Theorem is small and refilling happens every so often but we'll worth it. 
I have been getting dry hits on the Avo so I need to look into thinner wicking. 

The Theorem is fuss free but everytime I refill I clean the air intake and the top portion is annoying to take out. 
Otherwise I'm extremely happy with the combo.


----------



## Spydro (26/5/16)

Grey Noisy Cricket w/Fat Daddy Safety Kit running an Avo 22 with a dual KA1 24 ga, 4mm, 13 wrap 0.71 @ 99W build. Not a chain vape build as the RTA gets dam hot even with the AFC's wide open. But it makes tons of flavor vapor with the 100% VG joose I have in it. The Fat Daddy kit takes any doubt out of whether the Avo's center post screwed all the way in is long enough to avoid a dead short, and they are better made than the NC's themselves. The 8 new Samsung 25R's ought to keep both NC's happy.

I'm not into super hot vapes/cooking joose, so have a lot of experimenting to do to find builds for the Avo22's and Petri V2 with stock and Trinity caps that would be used on the Noisy Crickets. Dual Clapton 26/32 something and maybe twisted something probably the first I'll try. Any suggestions from those with Noisy Cricket experience for a DLH flavor chaser? 

Do like the form factor of the NC's with 22mm atty's, and will not mind dripping the Petri at all. It's in hand now too, the Trinity cap for it due today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Grey Noisy Cricket w/Fat Daddy Safety Kit running an Avo 22 with a dual KA1 24 ga, 4mm, 13 wrap 0.71 @ 99W build. Not a chain vape build as the RTA gets dam hot even with the AFC's wide open. But it makes tons of flavor vapor with the 100% VG joose I have in it. The Fat Daddy kit takes any doubt out of whether the Avo's center post screwed all the way in is long enough to avoid a dead short, and they are better made than the NC's themselves. The 8 new Samsung 25R's ought to keep both NC's happy.
> 
> I'm not into super hot vapes/cooking joose, so have a lot of experimenting to do to find builds for the Avo22's and Petri V2 with stock and Trinity caps that would be used on the Noisy Crickets. Dual Clapton 26/32 something and maybe twisted something probably the first I'll try. Any suggestions from those with Noisy Cricket experience for a DLH flavor chaser?
> 
> Do like the form factor of the NC's with 22mm atty's, and will not mind dripping the Petri at all. It's in hand now too, the Trinity cap for it due today.


13 wrap dual twisted 26g as well as 7wrap dual 26/32 claptons are what works best for me on my cricket. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (26/5/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> 13 wrap dual twisted 26g as well as 7wrap dual 26/32 claptons are what works best for me on my cricket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Not enough information without the coil form size to figure out the resistance/wattage, but I'll use your wire suggestions when I start crunching numbers for the 3mm to 4mm dual coils I'll build for these. Thanks.


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Not enough information without the coil form size to figure out the resistance/wattage, but I'll use your wire suggestions when I start crunching numbers for the 3mm to 4mm dual coils I'll build for these. Thanks.


Sorry bud, 3mm

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (26/5/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Sorry bud, 3mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Thanks kindly.


----------



## Christos (26/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Grey Noisy Cricket w/Fat Daddy Safety Kit running an Avo 22 with a dual KA1 24 ga, 4mm, 13 wrap 0.71 @ 99W build. Not a chain vape build as the RTA gets dam hot even with the AFC's wide open. But it makes tons of flavor vapor with the 100% VG joose I have in it. The Fat Daddy kit takes any doubt out of whether the Avo's center post screwed all the way in is long enough to avoid a dead short, and they are better made than the NC's themselves. The 8 new Samsung 25R's ought to keep both NC's happy.
> 
> I'm not into super hot vapes/cooking joose, so have a lot of experimenting to do to find builds for the Avo22's and Petri V2 with stock and Trinity caps that would be used on the Noisy Crickets. Dual Clapton 26/32 something and maybe twisted something probably the first I'll try. Any suggestions from those with Noisy Cricket experience for a DLH flavor chaser?
> 
> Do like the form factor of the NC's with 22mm atty's, and will not mind dripping the Petri at all. It's in hand now too, the Trinity cap for it due today.


I'm still happy with the build I did on page 2 of this thread which is about 1.4 ohms.


----------



## Silent Echo (26/5/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> 13 wrap dual twisted 26g as well as 7wrap dual 26/32 claptons are what works best for me on my cricket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



@Spydro I also do a 7 wrap dual 26/32 kanthal A1 Clapton with a 3mm ID. Comes out to around 0.55ohms. It is a wonderful vape on the cricket. It does get a bit warm if you chain vape it. So let those coils cool down a bit


----------



## zadiac (27/5/16)

According to me, this is the perfect atty for the cricket
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...entic-uwell-rafale-x-rda-rebuildable-dripping

If you put 2 x .2 ohm notch coils in there and you use the neutral post, then it comes out at .4 ohms. Perfect for series battery vaping. I have one of them on the way. Will test it and if I like it, I'll get the cricket as well.


----------

